# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Кругозор >  Народные приметы - помоги себе сам.

## Irina

Советы на все случаи жизни. Несколько примет и поверий, на таинственном языке которых с человеком разговаривает сама природа. Каждый человек хоть раз да задумывался о своём предназначении, о судьбе, о жизни. К сожалению, не всё зависит от нас. Иногда на протяжении жизни мы попадаем в такие сложные жизненные условия, с которыми может справиться далеко не каждый.

Тогда мы обращаемся за помощью к людям, наделённым талантами Целительства, Ясновидения, Предсказания. Меня зовут Татьяна Анатольевна, я практикующий парапсихолог и хочу поделиться с вами знаниями, которые помогут Вам в любой жизненной ситуации.

Биоэнергетика в нашей жизни

1. Считается, что если у человека горят лицо и уши – его кто-то вспоминает. Действительно, энергетическое воздействие одного человека на другого может происходить и на расстоянии. Чтобы избавиться от этого, необходимо ополоснуть лицо прохладной водой и провести мокрой рукой там, где расположена макушка. Нет воды поблизости - сделайте умывающий жест.

2. Ванна или душ всегда улучшают самочувствие. Не потому ли после неприятного события так хочется помыться? Моясь, мы не только смываем с себя грязь, снимаем напряжение, но и избавляемся от вредной энергии, восстанавливаем ауру.

3. Мы повышаем друг на друга голос, кричим на детей. Так родители сбрасывают накопившуюся патологическую энергию, а потом удивляются, почему ребенок нервный, почему у него постоянно возникают проблемы со здоровьем.

Самое опасное - кричать ребенку в спину. Это настоящий энергетический удар, следы от которого могут остаться надолго в виде заикания или других расстройств нервного характера. Если уж вы считаете необходимым отругать ребенка, сделайте это глядя ему в глаза.

4. Если вы в течение дня набрались «чужой энергии» (через рукопожатия, случайные прикосновения, деньги, документы, посуду, зеркала), то обязательно в конце рабочего дня или после окончания работы встряхните руками 6 раз по направлению к земле и тщательно с мылом вымойте холодной водой. Этим снимается вся отрицательная информация.

Советы на все случаи жизни


1. Понедельник и среда наиболее неблагоприятные дни для мытья волос.

2. Во время еды не смотрите в зеркало, чтобы не потерять красоты.

3. Двоим нельзя есть одной ложкой, можете поссориться.

4. Не дарите носовых платков родным и близким. Пусть покупают себе их сами.

5. Чтобы не было изжоги, не берите хлеб грязными руками.

6. Не кладите новый, только что купленный костюм на кровать.

7. Икота напала - потянитесь до хруста в костях.

8. Милостыню необходимо подавать только правой рукой.

9. Не давайте никому иголки и нитки, будете болеть.

10. Не переступайте через веник, чтобы вам не заболеть.

Мистические приметы и поверья

Считаю, что мистику не следует отвергать только потому, что она непонятна. Ибо можно повторить ошибку, которую сделала в своё время французская академия наук в отношении метеоритов: она постановила, что их нет и быть не может, потому что не может быть на небе камней. В результате ценнейшие экспонаты были выброшены.

Горькие ошибки, как правило, происходят от невежества, и к ним, увы, настойчиво тяготеют люди во все века. Из тьмы первобытных времён человек вместе с зачатками знаний вынес различные поверья.

Историки культуры утверждают, что это древнейшие знания, выраженные в поэтической форме. Поверья были средоточием практических сведений о мире, играли в древней практике людей такую же роль, как точные науки в современном производстве.

Психологи считают, что поверья, приметы - это обломки древней правды, а потому не следует от них освобождаться. Они, пусть даже на первый взгляд бессмысленные, помогают людям приспособиться к трудным условиям жизни.

Я приведу вам несколько примет и поверий, на таинственном языке которых с человеком разговаривает сама природа:


1. Если у вас бессонница, плохой сон, мучают кошмары, и вы от этого никак не можете избавиться, то поступите так: вечером, ложась спать, наденьте платье, рубаху или сорочку трижды, а тапки поставьте в разные углы со словами:

"Вам в этих углах стоять, а мне до зари не просыпаться, спать, АМИНЬ. АМИНЬ. АМИНЬ".

2. При покупке нового ведра необходимо сказать 3 раза следующие слова: "Ведру полному быть, а мне всякую бедность забыть".

3. Если в транспорте, очереди или других общественных местах к вам кто-либо пристаёт, пытаясь словами вывести вас из равновесия, то необходимо, глядя на этого человека, мысленно сказать (обязательно во множественном числе): "Закройте им глаза".

4. В новолуние, когда зарождается новый месяц, налейте стакан воды и оставьте его на подоконнике за шторами до тех пор, пока не наступит полнолуние. Затем умойтесь этой водой, произнося: "Как ты, месяц, был худ, да стал полон, так и у меня всякого добра чтобы было полно". Через некоторое время вы заметите и почувствуете, что все ваши дела пошли на поправку.

5. Для того чтобы близкие люди (муж, жених и так далее) не задерживались где-либо, а торопились домой, возьмите чашку, налейте в неё воды из-под крана и, поставив к порогу двери, скажите: "Раб божий (имя), твоя вода здесь".

6. Раздеваясь, вещи необходимо аккуратно вешать, а не разбрасывать где попало, так как на брошенные вещи садится злой дух.

7. Избегайте одалживать деньги во вторник - будете всю жизнь в долгах; а также нельзя разменивать деньги во вторник (лучше давать их без сдачи). Деньги вечером любого дня не занимают и не считают - водиться не будут. Брать деньги надо левой рукой, а отдавать правой, тогда они у вас не переведутся.

8. Не ешьте и не пейте перед зеркалом - проедите всю свою красоту, потеряете здоровье.

9. Веник всегда нужно держать вниз ручкой - будут водиться деньги.

10. Нельзя садиться на место больного.

----------


## Irina

*ДЕНЕЖНЫЕ ПРИМЕТЫ*

Деньги Существует немало поверий о необходимости приманивания денег. Соответственно, придумывалось масса способов привлечения денежных знаков.

Теперь у каждого народа есть свои талисманы: у русских — неразменный пятак, у американцев — впервые полученный доллар, у немцев — гнутая монетка или монетка с дырочкой. Все деньги и талисман нужно беречь и поглаживать.

У англичан есть примета: «Те, у кого проблемы с деньгами должны бросить в карман паука, который сплетет там сети, и деньги будут задерживаться надолго».

Русские купцы звенели деньгами в кармане, когда слышали голос первой кукушки. А до нынешних времен осталась вера в прибавление богатства, если показать деньги молодому нарастающему месяцу.

Вообще, есть некоторые правила, придерживаться которых не помешает:

1. Купюры и монеты лучше брать левой, а возвращать правой рукой.

2. Деньги в долг не нужно давать в понедельник и воскресенье, потому — что их могут не вернуть.

3. Самый неподходящий день недели для возврата долга — понедельник. Вернешь долг в понедельник, денег потом не будет.

4. Деньги лучше всего отдавать утром, а если такое невозможно, то вечером, перед тем, как вернуть, их нужно разменять.

5. Развернутые денежные знаки отдавать не следует, купюру лучше сложить пополам и подать свернутым концом вперед.

6. Нельзя давать что-то посторонним людям через порог своего жилища, особенно после захода солнца.

7. Чтобы не вымести или не вымыть из дома деньги, убираться нужно только днем.

8. Если вдруг монеты рассыпались из кошелька, то собирать их лучше правой рукой.

9. Чтобы добиться финансового благополучия в новом жилище, нужно при въезде посыпать на пол серебряные монеты.

10. Под скатеркой необходимо всегда иметь несколько купюр.

11. Если очень хочется подать нищему на улице, то про себя нужно сказать: «Да не обнищает рука приносящего!»

12. Смотреть на человека, которому даешь деньги, лучше не стоит, особенно в глаза.

13. Можно завести у себя копилку, в которой будут сберегаться купюры, кратные 50, а также денбги, которые временно должны лежать на хранении.

14. Не следует поднимать монеты с пола.

15. Многие прислушиваются к совету — завести дома денежное деревце, по поверьям Фэн-шуй, оно приносит деньги, звеня монетами.

16. Любой символ богатства нужно держать на юго-востоке жилого помещения. Этот угол, обычно подразумевает «богатство».

17. Хранение денег лучше осуществлять в красных конвертах. Можно даже изобразить на них иероглифы, означающие «процветание» или просто деревце.

18. В кошельке (сколько бы их у тебя не было) всегда держи хоть какие-то деньги.

19. Шальные деньги (выигранные, найденные и т.п.) не приносят счастья и потому не должны задерживается в твоем кошельке. Раздай их нуждающимся или немедленно потрать.

20. Во что бы то ни стало нужно верить, что деньги достойны быть рядом, и они обязательно появятся.

----------

